# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Διάφορα τροφοδοτικά, μετασχηματιστές, μοτεράκια, ηχειάκια,ανεμιστ (άδειασμα αποθήκης)

## ibanezbass

Θα ανέβει και σχετική αναλυτική κατάσταση σύντομα. Φωτογραφίες διαθέσιμες εφόσον ζητηθούν.

Ενδεικτικά:
Τροφοδοτικά για λάπτοπ σε διάφορες τάσεις και άλλα τροφοδοτικά 1,5-6Ampere 5ευρώ/τμχ
Τροφοδοτικά σε διάφορες τάσεις μέχρι 1Ampere 1ευρώ/τμχ
Τροφοδοτικά σε διάφορες τάσεις 1-2Ampere 2ευρώ/τμχ

Μετασχηματιστές σε διάφορες τάσεις μέχρι 0,5ampere 2ευρώ/τμχ
Μετασχηματιστές σε διάφορες τάσεις 0,5-1ampere 3ευρώ/τμχ

Ανεμιστηράκια dc(καινούργια και μεταχειρισμένα) σε διάφορα μεγέθη και τάσεις 0,5-1ευρώ/τμχ

Μικρά ηχειάκια (βγαλμένα από τηλεοράσεις ή φθηνά ηχοσυστήματα) 50λεπτά-1ευρώ/τμχ

Διάφορα μικρά μοτεράκια dc και κάποια μεγαλύτερα ac 50λεπτά-2ευρώ/τμχ

Διάφορες μικρές ψύκτρες μεταχειρισμένες


Για ό,τι έχετε απορία ρωτήστε με, δυστυχώς είναι δύσκολο να γράψω αναλυτικά όλα τα πράγματα που υπάρχουν.
Οι τιμές θεωρώ πως είναι λογικές, παρόλα αυτά συζητήσιμες, για να φεύγουν.
Ελάχιστη συναλλαγή 5ευρώ.
Για όποιον πάρει πολλά πράγματα θα γίνουν καλύτερες τιμές.

Τα πράγματα βρίσκονται Λάρισα αλλά ανεβαίνω συχνά Θεσσαλονίκη.
Μόνο χέρι με χέρι

----------

